# German Onion Cake



## Susi (Aug 6, 2005)

I have posted my german plum cake which is sweet in the cake section, but now I would like to share this new receipe with you.  Its not sweet but is done very similar to the plum cake.  Where abouts should I put my Bavarian Onion Cake?

Susi


----------



## Susi (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive had an idea, what about in the Ethnic section?

Susi


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 6, 2005)

That would be great, susi!  I've moving this thread to the forum help section for you.  

Can't wait to see the recipe!


----------

